# Codigo Johnson a Binario



## juanmaa92 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola, me podrian ayudar con esto? :
Necesito conectar 8 pulsadores a las entradas de control de un demultiplexor, con lo que apretando el pulsador 1 las entradas estaran en 0001 , apretando el 2 estaran en 0010 y asi...
El problema que para conectar todos lso pulsadores surgen algunos problemas con los cruces en las conexiones y no funcionaria correctamente. Entonces estaba pensando de usar, en caso que exista, un decodificador de Johnson a Binario ya que los pulsadores trabajan como tal al mostrar un 1 en unode ellos... 
Alguien tiene idea como se puede hacer esto o si existe algun integrado ??


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola juanmaa92

ve el 74147 para ver si te sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juanmaa92 (Jul 1, 2010)

No me sirvio, pero ya encotnre otro que si.
Muchas Gracias por responder.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jul 1, 2010)

juanmaa92 dijo:


> No me sirvio, pero ya encotnre otro que si.
> Muchas Gracias por responder.
> 
> Saludos



¿Qué tal si le cuentas al mundo de tu descubrimiento? A ver si aprendemos algo más.

Saludos:


----------



## juanmaa92 (Jul 1, 2010)

Si como no, es el 40147 que es un codificador de 10 a 4 con prioridad.
aqui dejo la hoja de datos: 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/22306/STMICROELECTRONICS/HCC40147B.html

Saludos


----------

